# weight in 91 LE vrs SE question



## nismo240sx (Apr 15, 2004)

my friend told me that an 91 240sx LE is 700lbs lighter than the SE (which i have). does anyone know why? he has a integ GSR and all he does is talk smack about "if you were 700lbs lighter you would be right nexted to me in a race". i have full exaust and intake thats is so far. i need to loose the pounds to beat this acura punk and shut him up... any ideas how to loose the weight?


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

I highly dout that there is 700lbs difference between the LE and SE the SE I beleive is the higher level meanign it probally has more stock features like power windows and locks along with ac. if all you want is a racecar then delete the A/C I would not waste my time with the windows or lock windows would be costly and labor intensive to switch out with not a lot of weight savings and the locks wold only save 5-10lbs nt worth the time. you want to loose weight look into lexan windows expessially the hatch if it has one light weight hood and fenders light wheels not those big shinny ones every ricer likes to put on his D16 powered honda and hell if you really want weight savings who needs carpeting and a rear seat and if you happen so be solo yank the pass seat good for atleast 15lbs :thumbup:


----------



## Prelude Guy (Jul 19, 2004)

There is a difference of 31lbs.

2699 vs. 2730


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

what kinda acura are you tring to wipe the pavement with look at those specs weight and horsepower. Hp to weight raio is what really matters give your 240 more ponies it will be a better competitor.


----------



## nismo240sx (Apr 15, 2004)

thanks guys


----------



## nismo240sx (Apr 15, 2004)

Prelude Guy said:


> There is a difference of 31lbs.
> 
> 2699 vs. 2730


were did you get these stats? id like to see them


----------



## Prelude Guy (Jul 19, 2004)

nismo240sx said:


> were did you get these stats? id like to see them


http://auto.consumerguide.com/auto/used/reviews/full/index.cfm/id/2218


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

These are from the "NADA Official Used Car Price Guide"

1990 (SOHC)
Coupe XE - 2657
Fastback SE - 2684

1992 (DOHC)
Coupe - 2699
Fastback - 2730
Coupe SE - 2712
Fastback SE - 2747
Fastback LE - 2748

1994
Convertible - 2870

1995
Coupe - 2815
Coupe SE - 2821


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

there was a convertible s13?!?!


----------



## Prelude Guy (Jul 19, 2004)

180SX-X said:


> there was a convertible s13?!?!


Yup...in 94. And if my memory serves me correctly, it was only offered in auto tranny. In fact, I believe ONLY convertibles with auto trannys were offered in 94.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

there were drop-top 240sx's 92-94....92 and 93 were very very rare!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

TheNose247 said:


> there were drop-top 240sx's 92-94....92 and 93 were very very rare!!!


 proof?


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

most vlsd are on convertibles


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

not true


----------

